# beta HCG blood test - do you have to wait long for the results



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have to have a beta Hcg blood test on Wednesday and I was just wondering if anyone knew if you got the results instantly or have to wait.  My sil had the test and was told straight away the results but wouldn't they have to send the results to the lab.  Just really nervous and trying not to think the worse which is hard   Has anyone tested and then been given the result straight away

Becks


----------



## wilson1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi

I had ICSI at a clinic in Cyprus, so I had to get my Blood test at GPs surgery when I returned.  I waited 2 days on the results - which was torture.  I think most people get their results later on the same day, so not too long to wait.  I hated having to ring to get the results.  I'm still not sure if pregnant as my first HCG levels were very low, so go again tomorrow (fingers crossed they have risen)
Good Luck with your Beta
Hope this helps.


----------



## becks46 (Mar 5, 2006)

2 days that would be torture, how did you cope?  I've booked to go to the private clinic who did my scans in the Uk even though I have to pay.  I don't think I am going to beable to concentrate tomorrow at work!


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

We cycled at CARE Manchester and I had my bloods taken and they rang me with the results about 1-1 and a half hours later.

Good Luck

City Chic x


----------

